# "Club Room"



## MR MILLER (Feb 23, 2010)

good day gents i recently purchased a "club room" tie from my local macys (kinda on a whim) and just wanted to know from the experts (that would be you guys lol) if this was a good brand i've never acctually heard of this brand but i have to say it feels like a quality tie although i have no frame of reference...what do you fellas think good buy? i intend on buying more in the very near future


----------



## NYtoNOLA (Dec 31, 2009)

Club room is macy's brand for things like this i believe. It's not very high quality, but it is cheap.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

I think it's a house brand for Macy's, but aside from that, Club Room is a great brand to get items from.:aportnoy:


----------



## mco543 (Oct 20, 2008)

Club Room is a store brand for Macy's and too be honest it's a tie, as long as the price was right and the material is Silk you did fine.


----------



## thefancyman (Apr 24, 2009)

As was mentioned by other members Club Room is a Macys in-house brand. I happen to be very fond of the Club Room brand and I own a few of their ties that I bought a while back. They are great ties, 100% silk, self fabric loop and made in the USA. However, recently I've noticed that they switched production from the US to China which was disappointing to me but I did find a made in the USA Club Room tie in January at a local Macys that I liked amongst all the made in China ones. If you like the CR ties I would also recommend the sport shirts which can usually be had on the clearance rack for $20 and under. They're great shirts, 100% cotton, cross-stitched buttons, thick plastic, the pattern matching at the placket and front pocket is usually spot on and the gussets are reinforced with cloth. The dress shirts are similarly made and I would also say that their estate cotton polo shirts are good quality as well, quite cheap at $19.98 and without a logo!


----------



## MR MILLER (Feb 23, 2010)

mco543 said:


> Club Room is a store brand for Macy's and too be honest it's a tie, as long as the price was right and the material is Silk you did fine.


thats exactly what i wanted to hear thanks for the words of wisdom guys


----------



## Benjamin E. (Mar 2, 2007)

While I can't comment on their ties, I have had positive experiences with their shirts. They are usually single needled, have split yokes, are made of pure cotton, and have a nice comfortable full cut. I don't know how much they cost, but they're nice shirts and I recommend them for someone who's on a budget.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

For any level above Walmart, Macy's is the quality store in my community. I have two Club Room long sleeve polos that look and wear well.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Macy's unloads _tons _of CR merch on Marshall's/TJ Maxx, Filene's and any other off-price chain you can think of. In fact, they seem to get everything I've ever seen that interested me at Macy's. Beyond the WOW pass promo Macy's does, there's no reason to pay full price for CR stuff.


----------



## Scotch&Cigars (Dec 27, 2009)

At sale prices, their ties aren't a bad deal. OTOH, I think I'd only buy one if it was unique and I couldn't get it at TheTieBar (which should always be your first stop for inexpensive ties IMO)


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I have a couple; they are certainly serviceable although they would not necessarily draw oohs and ahs if I posted them here. 

They are solid inexpensive ties.


----------



## TheRomanhistorian (Feb 7, 2010)

Just to echo the comments, I like some of the Club Room sports jackets (I've had a 95% wool, 5% cashmere that is only leaving my closet because I've lost weight and wear 44R and not 46R any longer). It has held up well and it is going on to my cousin who is huskier than I am. I think mostly they're generally decent products and their ties are decent and inexpensive (which is what I want for most day to day wear, I'm a substitute teacher/job-seeking professional historian).

I even bought a replacement for that sports jacket just yesterday, same material and cut but in 44R.


----------



## KRMaley (Mar 28, 2010)

I echo the other comments. I have gotten some of their shirts in the past and they are a decent quality. I would assume their ties are the same, you can do better then this for a few extra bucks though.

KM


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

Unless you're going for seven fold Italian gangster, a tie is a tie. I bought some from the Mart that sells Walls for garage sale prices, and they look tradly enough.

No one need know they were $3.


----------

